# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راه سریع تر خوندن پزشکی

## mohammad12345

دوستان کسی میدونه برای یه دانشجوی 25 ساله پزشکی راهی هست که زودتر تموم کنه رشته رو مثلا ترم تابستونی،24 واحد برداشتن و... و حداکثر چند واحد میتونه بیشتر برداره

----------


## Carolin

دوست عزیز متاسفانه پزشکی از لحاظ *حجم کاری* ماست نیست اگر بود تمام رتبه برترهای سراسری زودتر تموم میکردن
الان 9 تا درس ارائه کردن که حداقل 3 تاش دو رفرنسیه یکیش هم که کلا سه تا درسه 
بطور مثال برای فیزیولوژی سلول منبع گایتون رو معرفی کردن ولی از برن اند لوی سوال میدن 
یا مثلا مقدمات علوم تشریح (دقت کنید این فقط مقدمات هست) جان کوییرا و اطلس نتر + جنین شناسی(ذیل همین درس) لانگمن رو معرفی کرده 

تنها درسی که مثل انسان بوده و یک منبع داره  زبان انگلیسی عمومی و ادبیات فارسی هستش

----------


## WickedSick

> دوستان کسی میدونه برای یه دانشجوی 25 ساله پزشکی راهی هست که زودتر تموم کنه رشته رو مثلا ترم تابستونی،24 واحد برداشتن و... و حداکثر چند واحد میتونه بیشتر برداره


بستگی به دانشگاهت داره
اولا کوریکولوم دانشگاه ها فرق داره بعضی جاها 7.5 ساله بعضی جاها 7 بعضی جاها 6.5 سال
از طرف دیگه بعضی جاها دوتا ورودی داره و یا ترم تابستون میتونی برداری، در نتیجه انعطاف بالایی داره و امکانش هست در نهایت یک ترم اینا جلو بیفتی
ولی اینا احتمالشون زیاد نیس، باید با دانشکده پزشکی دانشگاهت حرف بزنی در مورد اینا.
چیزی که قطعیه، استریت شدن و قبولی توی آزمون های جامع(علوم پایه - پره انترنی و صلاحیت پزشکی) توی اولین باری هست که برای ورودی شما برگذار میشن.

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad12345


دوستان کسی میدونه برای یه دانشجوی 25 ساله  پزشکی راهی هست که زودتر تموم کنه رشته رو مثلا ترم تابستونی،24 واحد  برداشتن و... و حداکثر چند واحد میتونه بیشتر برداره


جعل مدرک*

----------


## thanks god

> *
> جعل مدرک*




بهترین راه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shahtoot


دوست عزیز متاسفانه پزشکی از لحاظ حجم کاری ماست نیست اگر بود تمام رتبه برترهای سراسری زودتر تموم میکردن
الان 9 تا درس ارائه کردن که حداقل 3 تاش دو رفرنسیه یکیش هم که کلا سه تا درسه 
بطور مثال برای فیزیولوژی سلول منبع گایتون رو معرفی کردن ولی از برن اند لوی سوال میدن 
یا مثلا مقدمات علوم تشریح (دقت کنید این فقط مقدمات هست) جان کوییرا و اطلس نتر + جنین شناسی(ذیل همین درس) لانگمن رو معرفی کرده 

تنها درسی که مثل انسان بوده و یک منبع داره  زبان انگلیسی عمومی و ادبیات فارسی هستش



خواهر من اینا رو بیخیال...رفرنس نمنه دی؟!
اینارو صرفا میگن که یه چیزی گفته باشن...لطفا جوگیر نشید.
وگرنه اکثر قریب به اتفاقشونو میشه با جزوه نمره خوب گرفت. منی که ورودی نود و شیشم اکثر این رفرنسارو از نزدیک زیارت نکردم تا حالا

پ.ن برای استارتر: تو اکثر دانشگاه ها علوم پایه 4 ترم، فیزیوپات 3 ترم، استاژری 2 سال و اینترنی 1/5 ساله مجموعا 7 سال.
دانشگاه های معدودی هستن (مثه ما) که فیزیوپاتشون 2 ترمه است (مجموعا 6/5 سال). شما برای زودتر تموم کردن یا باید برین این دانشگاه ها یا خودتون سعی کنین با اخذ واحدهای بیشتر از چارت طی ترم های 4تا6، فیزیوپاتو 2 ترمه تموم کنین. در نهایت زیر 6/5 سال راه نداره.*

----------


## Carolin

> *
> 
> 
> خواهر من اینا رو بیخیال...رفرنس نمنه دی؟!
> اینارو صرفا میگن که یه چیزی گفته باشن...لطفا جوگیر نشید.
> وگرنه اکثر قریب به اتفاقشونو میشه با جزوه نمره خوب گرفت. منی که ورودی نود و شیشم اکثر این رفرنسارو از نزدیک زیارت نکردم تا حالا
> 
> پ.ن برای استارتر: تو اکثر دانشگاه ها علوم پایه 4 ترم، فیزیوپات 3 ترم، استاژری 2 سال و اینترنی 1/5 ساله مجموعا 7 سال.
> دانشگاه های معدودی هستن (مثه ما) که فیزیوپاتشون 2 ترمه است (مجموعا 6/5 سال). شما برای زودتر تموم کردن یا باید برین این دانشگاه ها یا خودتون سعی کنین با اخذ واحدهای بیشتر از چارت طی ترم های 4تا6، فیزیوپاتو 2 ترمه تموم کنین. در نهایت زیر 6/5 سال راه نداره.*


آره متاسفانه چون خره ما از کرگی دم نداشت طبیعیه این بلاها سرم بیاد و این چیزی که گفتم برگرفته از یک ماجرای واقعیه که سوال از جزوه و اسلاید و گایتون طراحی نمیشه
فکر کنم یا دانشگاه شما هتله یا جایی که من هستم زباله اس 
+
تازه دروسی هم که استاد چیزی معرفی نکرده بصورت سریع فوری انقلابی بچه ها در یک حرکت نمادین رفرنس تهیه کردن 
تنها واکنش من تا الان گفتن : (( مکن ای صبح طلوع مکن ای صبح طلوع )) بوده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> آره متاسفانه چون خره ما از کرگی دم نداشت طبیعیه این بلاها سرم بیاد و این چیزی که گفتم برگرفته از یک ماجرای واقعیه که سوال از جزوه و اسلاید و گایتون طراحی نمیشه
> فکر کنم یا دانشگاه شما هتله یا جایی که من هستم زباله اس 
> +
> تازه دروسی هم که استاد چیزی معرفی نکرده بصورت سریع فوری انقلابی بچه ها در یک حرکت نمادین رفرنس تهیه کردن 
> تنها واکنش من تا الان گفتن : (( مکن ای صبح طلوع مکن ای صبح طلوع )) بوده



قبول دارم به سخت گیری استاد هم خیلی بستگی داره  :Yahoo (4): 
با بقیه بچه ها کاری نداشته باش ، خیلی از رفرنس ها خوندنشون با نخوندنشون هیچ فرقی نداره :Yahoo (110):  حتی اگه هدف رتبه برتر شدن توی علوم پایه باشه نیاز نیست همه ی رفرنس ها خونده بشن
اگه هم هدف باسواد شدن و مطالعه برای آینده باشه ، بعضی چیزا مثل فیزیولوژی و آناتومی واقعا ارزش خوب خوندن رو دارن

خلاصه از الان الکی زیاد بخودمون سخت نگیریم وگرنه دووم نمیاریم  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad12345

> *
> 
> 
> خواهر من اینا رو بیخیال...رفرنس نمنه دی؟!
> اینارو صرفا میگن که یه چیزی گفته باشن...لطفا جوگیر نشید.
> وگرنه اکثر قریب به اتفاقشونو میشه با جزوه نمره خوب گرفت. منی که ورودی نود و شیشم اکثر این رفرنسارو از نزدیک زیارت نکردم تا حالا
> 
> پ.ن برای استارتر: تو اکثر دانشگاه ها علوم پایه 4 ترم، فیزیوپات 3 ترم، استاژری 2 سال و اینترنی 1/5 ساله مجموعا 7 سال.
> دانشگاه های معدودی هستن (مثه ما) که فیزیوپاتشون 2 ترمه است (مجموعا 6/5 سال). شما برای زودتر تموم کردن یا باید برین این دانشگاه ها یا خودتون سعی کنین با اخذ واحدهای بیشتر از چارت طی ترم های 4تا6، فیزیوپاتو 2 ترمه تموم کنین. در نهایت زیر 6/5 سال راه نداره.*


نمیدونید که چه دلنشگاهایی 6/5 ساله تموم میکنن؟ دانشگاه شما چیه که 6/5 ساله تموم میشه؟ از کجا باید بفهمم که کدوم دانشگاها 6/5 سالست کدوم یکی 7 ساله

----------


## Aryan-

> دوستان کسی میدونه برای یه دانشجوی 25 ساله پزشکی راهی هست که زودتر تموم کنه رشته رو مثلا ترم تابستونی،24 واحد برداشتن و... و حداکثر چند واحد میتونه بیشتر برداره


سلام و عرض ادب

آقای محمد عزیز، راه حل خاصی از نظر بنده وجود نداره. به هر حال پزشکی رشته خاصی هست و احاطه شما به موضوعات رو طلب می کنه و این قضیه زمان بر هست.

به نظرم صبر کنید تا مراحل به روال خودش پیش بره.

بازم عزیزان و سروران بزرگتر هم نظر بدن شاید راهی باشه که من بی اطلاع باشم.

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad12345


نمیدونید که چه دلنشگاهایی 6/5 ساله تموم میکنن؟ دانشگاه شما چیه که 6/5 ساله تموم میشه؟ از کجا باید بفهمم که کدوم دانشگاها 6/5 سالست کدوم یکی 7 ساله


اکثر دانشگاه‌ها ۷ ساله است. حالا یا ع.پ ۴ ترم و فیزیوپات ۳ ترمه است یا ع.پ ۵ ترمه و فیزیوپات ۲ ترمه است.
من ارومیه ام که ع.پ ۴ ترمه و فیزیوپات ۲ ترمه است.
والا باید از دانشجوها بپرسین.*

----------

